# Dump bed washer



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Helping finish a big municipal garage. Foreman was so exited to try this thing out. Thought it was cool, and something you don't see every day. 3" Vic , and the shower is a picec of pipe with a cap welded on, and holes drilled In the end. 
Back the dump bed I'm, tip it back and open this bad boy up!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Reminds me of a horse washer we put in a few years ago, just a bit bigger. The horse washer boom was on a swivel and not fixed.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> Helping finish a big municipal garage. Foreman was so exited to try this thing out. Thought it was cool, and something you don't see every day. 3" Vic , and the shower is a picec of pipe with a cap welded on, and holes drilled In the end.
> Back the dump bed I'm, tip it back and open this bad boy up!


That's slicker than a minners peter lolololololo


----------

